# Farmington Bay Unit 1?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey i was just wondering if somebody has been out to farmington bay lately? I was kinda wondering how early i need to get there to get the North Entrance island? Any body know about what time for during the week and what time on the weekend i need to be there? How early have ya'll been seeing vehicles parked in the parking lot?

any info would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know for sure which island you are talking about, but there are people getting there at least an hour before shooting time EVERY day of the week. The little parking area that is right at the first bend as you drive in, ALWAYS has vehicles parked there as early as 2 hours before shooting, and I wouldn't be surprised if they get there even earlier. 
I have gotten to FB as early as an hour and a half early and NEVER been even close to the first car in the lot, so figure two hours plus if you want to guarantee being the first one to the spot you want.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty much what Artoxx said.... you want that island, you better get there way early. Its the closest place to the rest pond, other than hunting out of a layout. Stupid thing is its easy to get screwed by the wind hunting the island. I've only been by it a couple times in a boat and have never hunted it but have been told its lights out when the wind is out of the north. Its probably worth a shot to hunt it a couple times and see for yourself. 8)


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've hunted it several times in the past, but not the last 2 years. Awesome hunting....just be careful crossing the water. In some spots right next to the shore, it's deep with really sticky mud!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I've seen vehicles there every time I drove by at 4:30-5:00 Good Luck!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Hey i was just wondering if somebody has been out to farmington bay lately? I was kinda wondering how early i need to get there to get the North Entrance island? Any body know about what time for during the week and what time on the weekend i need to be there? How early have ya'll been seeing vehicles parked in the parking lot?
> 
> any info would be greatly appreciated!!!


Drove by there this morning and thought i would check it out for you! Drove by at 6 am and not a single car there, in fact no one hunted it today and it was black with ducks!

DiverFreak


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> OPENCOUNTRY said:
> 
> 
> > Hey i was just wondering if somebody has been out to farmington bay lately? I was kinda wondering how early i need to get there to get the North Entrance island? Any body know about what time for during the week and what time on the weekend i need to be there? How early have ya'll been seeing vehicles parked in the parking lot?
> ...


Sweet!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

You know, that friggin figures. :evil:

Any day that _*I*_ go, it is guaranteed to be crawling with people, and absent of ducks, or near enough. sigh

This is what happens when I have to work. 

Just so you guys know, I have to work the ENTIRE REST OF THE WEEK TOO. For those of you who want to go shoot some birds. lol


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

I have hunted there a couple of time the last week or so, good luck getting that spot, i have been there as early as 5 am and people have still beat me there, it hasn't produced for me the last few time i have been there, it seems like the layout guys have educated most of them out in unit 1 all you get is a few pass shots, good luck gettin anything to decoy, and calling is about useless. I was out there middle of last week and there was someone that was blowing something that sounded like a dying cat. I'm done with that spot for the season.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Went out there for an afternooner yesterday. As stated before, the island is black with ducks.....not coot, ducks. I was shocked at the number of ducks around there. Unfortunately, they are all too wise about that island. I did manage to bag the best looking bird I have ever gotten in my life. Nothing fancy, just a drake Gadwall. If not for the absolutely destroyed wing, he would've been headed to Tex's shop. I also got a hen scaup. Crap load of birds, but they are all too wise. Maybe could've done better with dekes, but who knows. I had a blast! Sitting in the mud is far better than sittin' behind my desk at work, HANDS DOWN!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Maybe could've done better with dekes, but who knows. I had a blast! Sitting in the mud is far better than sittin' behind my desk at work, HANDS DOWN!


You didn't put out any dekes.... _(O)_ Ummm yeah, I think that'd help. Nice work on scratching down a couple but I'd figure if you throw out even just a few decoys, thats bound to get you some looks at least, especially as close as you wind up being.


----------

